# What if's: Opponent Swings Right Handed Horizontal Strike...



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2005)

A right-handed, untrained opponent swings a blunt object in an attempt to take off your head.

Using Modern Arnis how would counter this:


with an improvised object used for defense.   
using empty-hands.   
with an ASP/Collapsible Baton.   
and with your stick, if somehow you had it.
 This is a self-defense discussion only and hypothetical in nature. Practice and execute these at your own risk.


----------



## kempo-vjj (Dec 28, 2005)

If I had the time to find a big stick or pipe great. Most likely Id be surprised and would be using open hands trying to get inside the swinging arm. It does depend if it is a rock or a stick. If its a stick or pipe he can occupy his hands with it while I'm on the inside gettin to work. A rock I might want to submit that hand while gettin to work still on the inside. Then again if you could bob and weave underneath that strike and get there backside, even better.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 28, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> A right-handed, untrained opponent swings a blunt object in an attempt to take off your head.
> 
> Using Modern Arnis how would counter this:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry need far more information. How did I get in this situation to begin with, If this is a self-defense discussion, was this an unprovocated, unaware situation that simply came upon me. First line of self-defense is awareness.
Ok now. Where is the attacker in relation to me? Front, back, right side, left side? How long an object is being swung? Forehand or backhand swing? Is the attacker much taller than me, shorter than me, about my height? Is the attacker heavier and stronger that me or weaker? How much room do I have to respond and move about in? Is it cold and we have heavy clothing on or is it warm with light clothing? Are there other's in the area of the attack? Are they my friends or the attacker's? Can I leave the attack area, or is there some overriding factor that requires me to stay? Ie. family members who are unable to flee immediately.

I understand it is hypothetical but what are the other factors within the situation. Defense is situational based. As soon as the attack begins the situation changes immediately because we are dynamic and moving. What about follow up attacks. We don't know what they are therefore how can anyone make an informed desion as to how to respond.

As to the improvised weapon, again it will depend on what is available.
As to the stick, what kind of stick? A hardwood fighting stick or a soft forgiving rattan training stick? Every situation will be different and may require a completly different response.

Danny T


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 28, 2005)

Blocl, Check, Counter.


----------



## kruzada (Feb 22, 2006)

With an ASP:
For a really aggressive horizontal (or diagonal strike) to the head I would use a Hirada (Batangueno) counter, which is a very aggressive counter. You simultaneously execute a cross block and parry with the tapi hand. The stick and tapi hand cross then continue in opposite directions, both going upward then downward in an arc, starting from a serrada position. 

This is a Modern Arnis technique that can block any incoming strike from all angles above the waist. 

Empty Hand:
I would use an Aikido technique (Kokyu Nage) to blend with the attack and throw, or bob and weave to his blind side and throw him on his back grabbing his jaw from behind to crank his head back and downwards. Both options outside of Modern Arnis but effective nonetheless.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 23, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> A right-handed, untrained opponent swings a blunt object in an attempt to take off your head.
> 
> Using Modern Arnis how would counter this:
> 
> ...


 
1 is really contingent on the improvised weapon you had.  A solid weapon you could either block the incoming stick or do a defang on your opponent and crack his hand.  

2 has two scenarios - you have time to step and you don't.  If you have time to step you go forward and cut into the circle of his swing, control his arm, and disarm or smite him ferociously.  If you don't have time hopefully you can duck or take the impact on a muscle portion of the arm and then really smite him ferociously.

3 defang.

4 defang or disarm.

Dan


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 24, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> A right-handed, untrained opponent swings a blunt object in an attempt to take off your head.
> 
> Using Modern Arnis how would counter this:
> 
> ...


Not being a MA practitioner, I beleive my only way to counter under the conditions above( "using MA") would be to roll up a copy of Dan Andersons "Advanced MA, A road to Mastery" and proceed to pumel the bad guy to into unconciousness. Either that or pull out an old Ernesto Presas tape and proceed to beat the guy with that .


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 24, 2006)

I heartily endorse option number one.

Yours,
Moi


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 24, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> A right-handed, untrained opponent swings a blunt object in an attempt to take off your head.
> 
> Using Modern Arnis how would counter this:


 
Bang, bang, bang....:mp5: I don't know if that exactly falls into the Modern Arnis category though...


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 25, 2006)

Step inside swinging arm...front snap to the groin!


----------



## rompida (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmm.... assuming attacker is facing me in the "dueling position", I'd say..

empty hand - close distance if possible and wrap/trap off the attacker's weapon hand. punch, heel palm to head and neck. Gouge eyes. Lather, rinse, repeat as necessary. 

with improvised weapon - I guess it depends on what I have to pick up. Thinking of the things most available to me (pens, keys, other small things), I'd probably just do something similar to empty hand, just using the pen to jab in a neck instead of my hand. 

With a baton or stick, I'd probably step back while trying to defang the snake, like an upward figure 8 strike to the hand/forearm, then move to a medium range to strike the head. 

but, as mentioned before, alot of variables are involved: number of attackers, location and space to fight within, options to get away, etc. I think its pretty tough for any of us to accurately predict how we would respond. We all hope we would handle it the way we want to.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 27, 2006)

If the guy is coming at you with a big haymaker you step into the arm towards his chest so that you are between his chest and the inside of this arm, you hit the inside of his wrist (with enough blow it will cause a rush of blood upto his brain, causing his to loose all the strength in his hand and dropping the weapon)
Once this is out, check that same arm with your left arm. With your open right palm strike at a upward 45 degree angle into the side of the neck. (Basically from the side of the neck up towards the ear) Since the blood is already rushed up to his brain, this will cause the blood to rush back down. Then good night....... We have a KOed attacker.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 7, 2006)

Get out of the way!  

But seriously... If an untrained opponent uses a horizontal strike get out of the way of the strike. Why try to stop an unbalanced strike and give it a solid surface to stike.  Move of the way with a duck, bob, fade, etc.  and get behind the attack.  Let the attacker put him/herself in an off balance position (aikido) with less weapons for them and more unprotected target areas for you (elbow, back of neck, spine, inside knees, etc).  At this point you have yourself in a position to perform and armbar take down (at this point for police officers - setting up a perfect cuffing position).  

Or use Returning Storm (Kenpo) - works great against this attack.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 8, 2006)

RUN, whether I have an improvised weapon, an asp, a stick or emptyhand, I'm outta there!  I remember Professor telling one of his "lunchtime stories" about a mugger..."If it were me, i will just run! They may call me coward, but i'll have my steak and lobster that night."

My #1 responsibily is survival...my own well being and my family, I'm not in LE so I don't need to subdue the BG till help arrives. Someone might get hurt!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great plan too.  I got a little too close to the on deck circle when I was a kid and took an aluminum bat to the head.  Man, did that hurt!!!


----------

